
Today's Biggest Threat: The Polarized Mind - yarapavan
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/todays-biggest-threat-the-polarized-mind/
======
milsorgen
This strikes me as fundamentally flawed and outright hostile to a conservative
mindset, conservative as conservative not necessarily a political ideology
mind you.

~~~
wait_a_minute
How did you gather that from the article? I'm fairly conservative and didn't
think that at all. The point of the article that was being heavily polarized
in either direction shuts down conversation which results in violence in the
long run, regardless of which side of the spectrum the polarization occurs.

